# So the Dual G5s are shipping...



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 16, 2003)

News of a couple of users who ordered their machines THE DAY of the keynote got their Dual G5s today - 7 weeks after they pre-ordered.

I ordered on August 18th. Does that put my delivery date at October 6th?  (7 weeks from order date)

At the time of my order I was quoted October 30th, but I'm hoping for something better than that.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 16, 2003)

Apple is currently quoting 3 - 5 weeks for orders placed today, which puts them at October 21st. I'm getting more and more optomistic...


----------



## garymum4d (Sep 17, 2003)

I have just been told by my UK dealer that my Dual G5 is expected on October  1st. But i'm not going to hold my breath!!


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 17, 2003)

I ordered about three weeks ago and I was told 10/9.  In the three weeks that date hasn't changed.  I wish it was more clear if they were updating it or not.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 17, 2003)

your quoted date will NOT update. It is quoted at the time of order based on lead time. Once its quoted, it will not change unless its to be delayed.

I'm glad to hear you were quoted 10/9... that means I should definitely be getting mine before then.


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 17, 2003)

The way this is communicated it does not give a lot of reassurance.  I certainly hope you get yours soon.  My order date was 9/4 so the estimated lead time was just over a month.  On the phone they indicated there was a possibility for a sooner ship date, but I have not heard a ton of news of people receiving them.  There were supposedly 100,000 backorders, so if they were shipping enmasse, I would think there would be a steady stream of responses.  Who knows.

Well good luck.


----------



## jmo (Sep 18, 2003)

Email from Apple just arrived indicating that my dual G5 shipped today (9/18) with 1GB o' RAM.  It was ordered on July 2.

The long hot summer (wait) may be near the end.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Anybody want to order me one?


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 19, 2003)

It looks like they are not rapidly going through their backorder list.  If you ordered on July 2 and just got a ship date, I don't see how they will hit my ship date of 10/9 when I ordered 9/4.  I wouldn't be surprised if the dates slip.

Still haven't heard of a flood of machines coming out.  If that were the case, I would be more optimistic.

Still, I am in line. Yahoo

David


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 19, 2003)

they're just now shipping orders from july because those were PRE orders. There were 100,000 pre orders made before production actually began.

I'm still thinking I'll get mine in the first week of October.


----------



## bikko100 (Sep 19, 2003)

ugh, i want to order, i'm not sure if i should order online or if i should go to the store, which way will i get it fastest


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 19, 2003)

six to one half a dozen to another.

when you order over the phone, the apple rep enters your order into an online system. you're gonna end up in the relative same spot in the queue no matter what.


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 19, 2003)

I still wonder how many of the 100,000 have shipped.  It sure doesn't sound (from the news on the net) that they are pouring out.  I hope you are right about the 1st week in October.

The number of people reporting getting duals still seems to be one or two a day (a bit of an exaggeration - but not huge numbers).

If you have a source for the rate of shipments please let me know and I will go look.

Take care and enjoy the weekend.

David


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, at least 1100 of them have to have shipped, or Virginia Tech might miss its spot at the supercomputer awards.


----------



## mkwan (Sep 19, 2003)

I want a dual processor G5


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 20, 2003)

one interesting note...
in the ADC newsletter, apple hasn't put any dual G5s in their test lab.... which means 2 things
1) they're satisfying customer orders first
2) there is no abundance of G5s in Cupertino


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 20, 2003)

The only reason it appears that way is the apparent silence from the "huge" number of pre-orders.  I would expect (expectation only) that if the duals were flying out of the factory there would be a ton of stories showing  up on the web about everyones new machines.  The relative silence gives me pause.  I am preparing mentally for having my order delayed.  We shall see.


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Please don't get frustrated or angry, but I received an email last night from Apple that my G5 shipped (Dual).  I received free ground shipping and they sent it 2nd day air.  Keep in mind this is an educational order.  

My estimated ship date had been 10/9.  If you are still waiting I wish you the best and good luck.

Take care.  I will post more when it comes.

David


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 21, 2003)

Mine more probably at the end of October 

I hope you will enjoy your Dual G5  Oh, and welcome here too!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 21, 2003)

I believe it also made a big difference whether you ordered a "stock" or "customized" config.  The Apple Store (not the brick-and-morter) person I spoke to in early Sept. said that custom orders were taking much longer (possibly weeks) to fill.

Rip


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 21, 2003)

http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?14@125.zbI4acqZf1Z.4@.5999c71d


----------



## jmo (Sep 21, 2003)

My customized dual G5 came on Friday 9/19---ordered on July 2 with 1GB o' RAM.  I thought I was overbuying (and I was!), and that I really should have just bought the best iMac and saved myself a small fortune.  Now I'm of the opinion that I like having a PC that does everything faster than you can blink.  Life is short.  Why wait?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 22, 2003)

So, what is really like? I mean using the Dual G5 beastie...


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

It lives up to all expectations, I'm sure.


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 23, 2003)

Happy to report that the G5 will be delivered this afternoon.  I saw the photos of Virginia Techs cluster yesterday.  Wow...  I will post a post script after it is unboxed and booted.

Have a good day.

David


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 23, 2003)

I couldn't even imagine using a G5, after using my G3 for so long.  I'm only going for the 1.8, but I can't wait till I get it


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlarmour _
> *Happy to report that the G5 will be delivered this afternoon.  I saw the photos of Virginia Techs cluster yesterday.  Wow...  I will post a post script after it is unboxed and booted.
> 
> Have a good day.
> ...



what was your order date / system config? I got the 250GB drive and I think thats whats holding it up.


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi

My order date was 9/4 (education order).  The configuration is:

Dual 2 Ghz
512 RAM
160 GB Hard drive
9800 ATI Card
No Modem
Combo drive instead of the super drive.

That's it.

David


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 23, 2003)

looks like it is the 250gb drives then.


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi

Just a quick note.  Five minutes from box to Internet.  This note is coming from the G5.  First impressions:  heavy, beautiful, and works!!!!!  Ships witha funny little cable that looks like an ethernet cable, but it doesn't plug in there.  Who knows.  I found another ethernet cable that works.

Awesome.

David


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 23, 2003)

phone cable?  ISDN?

How do you know it's NOT an ethernet cable?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 23, 2003)

every powermac ive ever bought comes with a phone cable...i'm guessing thats it.


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, it should be an RJ-11 cablestandard phone cable.  It's for your dialup modem; if you don't have or use one, heyextra phone cord!


----------

